# Make Firefox even faster! (also works for Epiphany)

## Hiryu

Be sure to read these threads for potential reasons to NOT do some(?) of these:Firefox optimization

"overclock" firefox --pjp

Use these settings to make Firefox download and render pages that much faster.

type 

```
about:config
```

 in the address bar of Firefox.

Now change the following values from their default to these:

(double click on a pref to change it's value)

```
browser.turbo.enabled   true

network.http.pipelining   true

network.http.proxy.pipelining   true (if you use a proxy)

network.http.pipelining.maxrequests   8

network.http.max-connections   30

network.http.max-connections-per-server   8

network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-proxy   8 (again, for proxy)

network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server   8

nglayout.initialpaint.delay   100

```

(Use the Filter bar to quickly find the correct prefs)

Restart Firefox.

The most interresting one is nglayout.initialpaint.delay. The value is the time in ms Firefox waits before rendering the page, setting it to 0 will result in 'flashing' pages during reload/click-throughs, as the page is rendered before enough data is downloaded to display the page.

Also, this seems to mostly benefit broadband users.

*disclaimer*

These values work best for me, your milage may vary. Use at your own risk. If you manage to break something, you get to keep all the pieces.Last edited by Hiryu on Fri Feb 27, 2004 7:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## slarti`

Works nicely - does seem to make a difference  :Smile: 

----------

## polin8

What impact do these settings have on the servers your connecting to?

btw, the same process works with epiphany.

----------

## viperlin

trying it now  :Smile: 

----------

## neenee

most of those options are usable with epiphany as well.

----------

## jonnii

dont forget that increasing your max connections increases the load on the webserver.  it might be wise to set that a little lower.  also, i think 8 persistent connections is enough.

----------

## HohlerMann

 *polin8 wrote:*   

> What impact do these settings have on the servers your connecting to?.

 VERY DETRIMENTAL and it goes against the recommendation of the HTTP spec.  DO NOT USE THOSE MAX CONNECTION SETTINGS.

----------

## charlieg

 *HohlerMann wrote:*   

>  *polin8 wrote:*   What impact do these settings have on the servers your connecting to?. VERY DETRIMENTAL and it goes against the recommendation of the HTTP spec.  DO NOT USE THOSE MAX CONNECTION SETTINGS.

 

Yeah, it basically has your browser make n connections to the server in order to get the information back more quickly.  A miniscule performance boost for you; a big performance hit for the server which suffers the load of n connections at once.

----------

## viperlin

hows:

```

browser.turbo.enabled   true

network.http.pipelining   true

network.http.pipelining.maxrequests   8

network.http.max-connections   30

network.http.max-connections-per-server   8

network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server   8

nglayout.initialpaint.delay   100 

```

----------

## Hiryu

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> hows:
> 
> ```
> 
> browser.turbo.enabled   true
> ...

 

Seems to work just fine, changed the initial post with these settings.

----------

## viperlin

i meant does that comply with standards, i own a webserver and i dont want to break them as i know how bad that would be.

----------

## Hairshorts

Does bumping network.http.max-connections from the default of 24 to 30 really do that much to increase client performance or decrease server performance?  It doesn't seem like that much of an increase to me.  Also, what exactly does enabling network.http.pipelining do?

----------

## qingl

My firefox doesn't have nglayout.initialpaint.delay, dunno whether put it in user.js will have any effect ...

----------

## scoobydu

Well it does seem faster! thx  :Smile: 

----------

## Bastux

Works for me too  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot!!

----------

## dvc5

This is a great thread tip. Thanks! I was wondering my my.yahoo.com always hangs when i first open firefox.

----------

## converter

```
browser.turbo.enabled   true
```

You can forget this option, it's a no-op since some release of Firebird when the "turbo mode" support was removed from the code base. This is discussed  here.

----------

## pengo

Hot damn!  FireFox is blazin' fast now.   :Very Happy: 

edit:  i reversed the settings.  apparently this is way against specs and is bad to do.

----------

## Given M. Sur

Sweet.  Thanks.

----------

## Phk

VERY Nice  :Wink: 

[] 's

----------

## 30726

Holy shit! That nglayout.initialpaint.delay setting made a world of difference. Excellent tip!

----------

## Gnu Kemist

 *tln wrote:*   

> Holy shit! That nglayout.initialpaint.delay setting made a world of difference. Excellent tip!

 

I just recently saw this tip and was blown away with the performance boost!!!  Thank you a million!!!

Gnu

----------

## lagrima

i cannot find the nglayout.initialpaint.delay entry either  :Sad:  it must be just cinco de mayo

----------

## kezzla

Wow nice feature with the paintdelay 100 instead of 0...sweet !!!

You may add this option like so:

Open up user.js in your firefox profile and add the following:

user_pref("nglayout.initialpaint.delay", 100);

Then restart Firefox and put brace yourself for SPEED ! hehe

----------

## stonent

You have to create the missing entries.

Though another site said the nglayout one should be 0.

----------

## karnesky

 *stonent wrote:*   

> Though another site said the nglayout one should be 0.

 As the OP says, 0 is typically too agressive for reload/click-throughs.  And decreasing the value from default could slow the time it takes to load the complete page.

----------

## shinewu

nglayout with a value of 100 should be OK for most

of us. At least it works perfectly for me!

Thanks!

----------

## sprite

this is a great guide, firefox is screaming fast, makes broadband all that it can be =]

tag for future refrence...

----------

## eLLuSioNiST

 *Quote:*   

> You may add this option like so:
> 
> Open up user.js in your firefox profile and add the following:
> 
> user_pref("nglayout.initialpaint.delay", 100); 

 

i cant find the user.js ? any help :`( plz

----------

## tommy_fila

If I try to access "about:config" I get the following error:

```
XML Parsing Error: not well-formed

Location: jar:resource:///chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/global/config.xul

Line Number 1, Column 13:CloseTimeout();

------------^
```

Any ideas what's causing this?

----------

## transient

Nice stuff  :Smile: 

A few points:

You need to create the user.js file yourself. Go here to learn how.

The specs, IIRC, specify no more than 8 connections at once. Some servers will ban your IP for going over

The pipelining settings are fine, you don't want to put them too high though. Check my thread (in sig) for an explanation of how they work)

----------

